# Clexane



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi


Anyone had experience of using clexane?


Although I've not had any tests the clinic have recommended I take small aspirin and clexane after I had a miscarriage on my first DD cycle.


Thx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

I've used clexane a few times with fet now. Xx


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Is it an injection and did you take it daily sugar? X


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Paula, Clexane is a pre-filled injection in 40mg doses as a rule. The injections can sting a little and leave bruises but great if you've got a blood clotting issue. x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I was on them throughout my pregnancy last time. You inject usually once daily usually into tum. Does nip a bit but worth it.

you may just be on till 12 weeks. It does increase risk of bleeding and a subchorionic haematoma ( a bruise under the placenta) but increases sucess rates by improving blood supply. 
There is a small increased risk of birth defects esp a cleft palate, but my two are ok, thankfully

hope it helps get your take home baby

This time my clinic have me on innohep as they say there is evidence it is safer in pregnancy. 

Good luck


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

My clinic have suggested taking it after having a miscarriage but I'm not sure as I've had no tests to suggest any blood issues.


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Many clinics give it as a precaution hun- what r u worried about? Why don't u wanna take it? x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

My understanding was that there were no risks from Clexane even if you have not been diagnosed with a clotting issue.  My consultant gave it to me after my m/c as he said it was more effective than baby aspirin.  I use Germoline to slightly numb my stomach before injecting myself so have no bruises and only a slight sting.

He did however say that it was the steroids Prednisolone that could cause a higher risk of cleft palate but that this could be offset by taking 5mg dose of frolic acid.  However he now refuses to give me steroids as he says further studies are showing a risk of high blood pressure for any child.

Turia x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Even if you don't have clotting issue, it's still good to take it since it improves blood flow to uterus plus it sorts out certain immune issues . don't worry about cleft palate.


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

I guess I didn't want to take anything without having any tests. The clinic suggested to take baby aspirin too and I would be on Prednisolone, folic acid, Agolutin and possibly pessaries. 

X


----------

